# Remus Exhaust- Eos SPECIAL OFFER



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*<a href="http://s949.photobucket.com/user/jefftakumi/media/RemusUSAVortexbannerGOLFR_zps7421cccc.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i949.photobucket.com/albums/ad335/jefftakumi/RemusUSAVortexbannerGOLFR_zps7421cccc.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo RemusUSAVortexbannerGOLFR_zps7421cccc.jpg"/></a>
Hi everyone,
We are the official North American distributor for REMUS sport exhaust. REMUS systems are manufactured in Austria of the highest quality materials, offering substantial weight savings as well as power and torque gains across the rev range. All Remus stainless products are made of T304 stainless steel for the body and tubing and T416/441 stainless steel for the tips. 

Here is our application for Eos Cabrio, fits 2006 and up 2.0l FSI/TFSI. 
Sport exhaust main silencer (part#: 957306 098)
<a href="http://s949.photobucket.com/user/jefftakumi/media/957306-098_zpsbc1082a6.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i949.photobucket.com/albums/ad335/jefftakumi/957306-098_zpsbc1082a6.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 957306-098_zpsbc1082a6.jpg"/></a>

With the following three tail pipe options:
Tail pipe set left/right each 2 tail pipes Ø 76 mm straight (part#: 0000 04G)
<a href="http://s949.photobucket.com/user/jefftakumi/media/0000-04g_6_zpsf4ee2137.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i949.photobucket.com/albums/ad335/jefftakumi/0000-04g_6_zpsf4ee2137.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 0000-04g_6_zpsf4ee2137.jpg"/></a>
Tail pipe set left/right each 1 tail pipe 142x72 mm (part#: 0000 14M)
<a href="http://s949.photobucket.com/user/jefftakumi/media/0000-14m_7_zpsff08af26.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i949.photobucket.com/albums/ad335/jefftakumi/0000-14m_7_zpsff08af26.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 0000-14m_7_zpsff08af26.jpg"/></a>
Tail pipe set left/right each 2 tail pipes Ø 84 mm Street Race (part#: 0000 84C)
<a href="http://s949.photobucket.com/user/jefftakumi/media/0000-84c_6_zps1234bb0b.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i949.photobucket.com/albums/ad335/jefftakumi/0000-84c_6_zps1234bb0b.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 0000-84c_6_zps1234bb0b.jpg"/></a>

Our new forum special pricing is up. Please contact me please PM or email me at [email protected]. Thank you.*


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for all the inquiries. Here is a quick update: all Remus stainless products are made of T304 stainless steel for the body and tubing and T416/441 stainless steel for the tips.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

How's everybody doing? I want to let you guys know the first customer special offer is still available. Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Hope you all had a great weekend. All PM sent. Please PM or email me at [email protected] to get the special offer.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Hope you guys had a great thanksgiving holiday. All PM sent. Let me know if you're interested in this application.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Email me at [email protected] or PM me for more info. Happy Holiday guys!


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*REMUS Christmas Discount Drawing is here!!! 

Like our Facebook page and Share our post to your wall 

And you will be automatically entered to the draw to win a 20% off special offer on the exhaust of your choice. One lucky winner will be picked on 2nd January, 2014.

Note: This discount cannot be combined with other VWvortex offers that we have offered.*


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Our new forum special pricing is up. Please contact me please PM or email me at [email protected]. Thank you.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Eos special is still up. Contact me for special pricing and detail. Cheers.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for all the purchase, interest and inquiry over the weeks. Let me know how I can assist further anytime. Cheers!


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

REMUS TO THE TOP. Thank you for all the interest and inquiry. Let me know how I can assist further.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

All PM sent. Thank you for all the interest and inquiry. Let me know how I can assist further.


----------

